# (ROOSTER'S IMAGES) MAJESTICS After Hop/ Picnic 2011 Las Vegas,NV SUPER SHOW



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for the great pics. WTF is that convertible elco thing?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics!!!


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

any more pics of the purple LS?
great pics by the way.


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Great pics! The "I" was putting it down.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluemagic (Jun 5, 2008)

Good Pic's Homie..:thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Thanks for the great pics. WTF is that convertible elco thing?


Thank you.. What elco thing?


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

fesboogie said:


> Great pics!!!


Thank you..


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

CHEVERES_1987SS said:


> any more pics of the purple LS?
> great pics by the way.


Thank you.. Yes i have over 1000 photos of the event..


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

93Brougham530 said:


> Great pics! The "I" was putting it down.. :thumbsup:


Thank you.. I have lots of photos of the Big I


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

bluemagic said:


> Good Pic's Homie..:thumbsup:


Thank you ATL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt great pics


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

good stuff!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Skim said:


> ttt great pics


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

83MCinBmore said:


> good stuff!


Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## 58RAG (Nov 19, 2007)

Good Pictures 4 Sure .


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GREAT PICS*


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

58RAG said:


> Good Pictures 4 Sure .


Thank you


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

R00STER said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mashingbumper (Apr 8, 2008)

good pics homie :thumbsup: anybody know where I can gey smiley face socks like ol boy lol


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

R00STER said:


>


Great Pic's Rooster, best i'v seen so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good pic


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good pic


 Thank you OBSESSION ATL.. I still love you guys...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

DonAntonio said:


> Great Pic's Rooster, best i'v seen so far :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thank you Don!!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

86cutt said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thank you!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

R00STER said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup: great pics homie!!!


----------



## 1963SS (Oct 14, 2009)

Good pixs bro..good looking out ...STYLISTICS IE.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

great pics hommie


----------



## Big Tiny (Jul 12, 2009)

*ROOSTER THANKS FOR THE GREAT PICS WE WILL DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR FOR SURE BIGGER AN BETTER ,,,GARANTEE*:thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

MAJESTICS'49 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: great pics homie!!!


 Thank you Houston, TX


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

1963SS said:


> Good pixs bro..good looking out ...STYLISTICS IE.


 Your welcome!!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Great pics. Can't wait till next year


----------



## DonAntonio (Nov 23, 2006)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

leong357 said:


> Great pics. Can't wait till next year


thank you


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## waka (Oct 20, 2011)

:wave:konnichiwa!
very nice pics!!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Skim said:


> ttt great pics


THANK YOU SKIM!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

waka said:


> :wave:konnichiwa!
> very nice pics!!


THANK YOU JAPAN


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

What's up Rooster?
nice meeting u in Vegas!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------

